# Conceiving naturally after stopping treatment



## amyb (Aug 6, 2008)

hi ladies


After being on the ivf  roller coaster for ten years we decided to get on with our lives as we got financially and emotionally exhausted.  I can still hear the consultants words that the chances of conceiving naturally are almost nil due to my damanged tubes and polycstic overies. I had excruciating back pain and my sister said she felt that way will her pregnancies and I should do a test. And lord behold it was positive.  I am happy but also scared .  All I was used to was being left holding the invoices and bills and just praying that him up there has seen the pain I have gone through. Just been to the doctors today I just laughed when she asked me if it was planned. I just answered her that people with fertility problems don't plan as life is full of surprises and the plans for an infertile person rarely come to fruition. I did plan yes ten years ago but this time it's a surprise and it still hasn't sunk in and too early to get excited.  Just wondering if anyone is going through the same thing


Amyb


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

Good luck amyb!!    Congrats and all the best to you & your embie!   xx


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

congratulations amyb - how lovely for you - it was obviously meant to be!!
I recall another lady while I was cycling in March who had a similar experience except she was waiting for treatment when it happened! 

You hear lots about relaxing and not obsessing etc and it happens, you are one of those exceptional stories!

All the best for a smooth 9 months


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

great news! Best luck to all yr family


----------

